# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Beschreibung des Königreichs Siam ... von Simon de La Loubère

## schiene

Könnt ihr euch ausdrucken oder online lesen oder als E-Book runter laden
http://books.google.de/books?id=Aikw...20siam&f=false

----------


## schiene

wer es online lesen will kann dies hier sehr gut...
http://digital.bibliothek.uni-halle....ageview/591629

----------


## schiene

Ein weiteres wirklich interessants Buch ist dieses....
*Die preussische Expedition nach China, Japan und Siam in den Jahren 1860, 1861 und 1862*
Wenn ihr nur den Teil über Siam lesen wollt müsst ihr bis zum Ende des Buches scrollen und dann zurück bis Seite 227.Da fängt der 3.Teil des Buches an welcher über Siam handelt.
Ich liebe es diese alten Reiseberichte zu lesen!!!!!
Viel Spass beim lesen...
http://books.google.de/books?id=LzUB...sklave&f=false

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo schiene Danke für den Tip. Bitte erkläre mir PC-dummi bitte, wie ich das runterladen kann. 
Ich habe wieder mal Tomaten auf dne Augen.
Danke!

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

> Hallo schiene Danke für den Tip. Bitte erkläre mir PC-dummi bitte, wie ich das runterladen kann. 
> Ich habe wieder mal Tomaten auf dne Augen.
> Danke!
> 
> isaanfan


Link anckliken,
oben rechts siehst du ein Symbol welches wie ein Zahnrad aussieht.Da gehst du drauf.Dann siehst du "als PDF Datei herunterladen"
So müsste es gehn....

----------


## schiene

ein weiters histor.Buch aus dem Jahr 1863
*Reisen in Siam in Jahre 1863* von Adolf Bastian
http://books.google.de/books?id=Pysd...e_1863&f=false

----------


## isaanfan

@schiene Danke! hat geklappt.

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

*Bevölkerung und Staat in Lan Na: ein Beitrag zur Bevölkerungsgeschichte ... von Volker Grabowsky*

das Buch wird nicht vollständig angezeigt,aber es gibt viel interessantes zu entdecken.

http://books.google.de/books?id=9gdi...page&q&f=false

----------


## schiene

Leider gibt es das Buch "SIAM, DAS REICH DES WEISSEN ELEFANTEN" von Ernst von Hesse Wartegg (Leipzig 1899) 
nicht online
und ältere Ausgaben das Buches werden mit weit über 50 Euro und gehandelt.
Hier eine interessante Leseprobe...
Interessant auch die Beschreibung über den sogenannten Sinsod (Brautgeld) von dem manche meinen es wäre eine Erfindung der neueren Zeit :cool: 
*http://www.google.de/imgres?q=siam+w...03&tx=63&ty=71*

----------


## schiene

dieses Buch ist leider nur auf engl.aber mit vielen histor.schönen Bildern

*Twentieth century impressions of Siam: its history, people, commerce, industries, and resources, with which is incorporated an abridged edition of Twentieth century impressions of British Malaya (1908)*

*http://archive.org/details/twentiethcentury00wrigrich*
Author: Wright, Arnold; Breakspear, Oliver T
Subject: Thailand; Straits Settlements; Federated Malay States
Publisher: London [etc.] Lloyds Greater Britain Publishing Company, Ltd.
Possible copyright status: NOT_IN_COPYRIGHT
Language: English
Call number: nrlf_ucb:GLAD-50521899
Digitizing sponsor: MSN
Book contributor: University of California Libraries

----------


## schiene

*The Land of the White Elephant as it Was and Is*
von George B. Bacon
Jahr:1893
Sprache:englisch
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/38078...tm#CHAPTER_III

----------


## schiene

*Spears of Deliverance: A Tale of White Men and Brown Women in Siam*
In diesem alten Buch schildern englische und französische "Farangs" ihre Eindrücke und Erfahrungen welche sie im damaligen Siam machten.
Das Buch erschien 1920 und dürfte ganz interessant sein.
Hier könnt ihr es online lesen oder euch vorlesen lassen:
https://archive.org/stream/spearsofd...ge/n5/mode/2up

----------


## wein4tler

Danke  Schiene, habe mir ein Lesezeichen gesetzt.

----------


## schiene

*Bangkok and Siam, directory (1914)*
Noch ein sehr interessantes Buch aus dem Jahr 1914 mit vielen Statistiken,Gesetzen und Infos rund um Siam
https://archive.org/details/bangkoksiamdirec1914bank

----------


## schiene

*MEINE REISE NACH SIAM (1888-1889) * 
AUFZEICHNUNGEN DES K. UND K. LEGATIONSRATHES DR. J. CAMILLE SAMSON

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/48374...-h/48374-h.htm

----------

